#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενημέρωση φακέλου για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου

## beelze

Καλησπέρα!
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση που αφορά την διαδικασία ενημέρωσης φακέλου. Έχουμε να κάνουμε μια μεταβίβαση [ το διαμέρισμα δεν έχει παρανομίες ως προς τα μέτρα , περίγραμμα κλπ, αλλά έχει μικρο-αλλαγές σε ότι αφορά την εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση - έχει φύγει μια τοιχοποιία ] και θέλω να ενημερώσω το φάκελο με την σημερινή κάτοψη . Κάποια ιδέα για το ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση?
Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## NIKOS_M

Αίτηση - δήλωση ανάθεσης - δήλωση ανάληψης - τεχνική έκθεση - φωτοτυπία εγκεκριμένης κάτοψης - σχέδιο αποτύπωσης - σφραγίδα ενημέρωσης στο έντυπο της αδείας - τέλος.

----------

